# Rocky Mountain high!



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

My brother and I took my "snowmobile" out fishing today..









It was raining in the morning! At 9000' in December, one would never expect rain... weird weather.









Then the weather cleared, but in came the wind. Too bad, because it was an awesome sunny day.









We fished all day... If I had the choice I'd never leave! With the setting sun reminding us of our elevation, it was time to go..









It was an awesome day! My own high, Rocky Mountain style! We even managed to can a few sardines...


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I love the snowmobile


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

Man that make me jealous. I have been wanting to go there and haven't had the time to drive out and see if it was accessible. looks like a great day.

Riv


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ton_Def you and your brother for sure Rock with that Rocky Mountain High. Looks like a great outing and you're a well seasoned veteran of the Mama Nature elements...nuttin but a thing for you guys I'm sure. I'm starting to wonder if we'll even be able to get the smaller verision snowmobile on the ice this year...Glad you got yours out yet again and ops checked. Like the chain track and lugs...maybe thats what I need on our snowmobile...kinda think'n your snowmobile looks a little larger than ours though. Thanks for the report and Sardine pics...what you going to pickle them rascals in...'mustard & water'... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like a great time! Awesome snowmobile by the way!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

k2muskie said:


> Thanks for the report and Sardine pics...what you going to pickle them rascals in...'mustard & water'... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Smoked! Although a little mustard or Tabasco sounds enticing! :lol:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. Winter would be a lot more enjoyable if I liked the cold as much as you evidently do. I'm glad to see that you're out doing what you do best, and that you haven't fallen through yet. :lol: Enjoy your sardines.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Are those the infamous stateline kokes? Man, I gotta get up there!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

That jeep will go anywhere will it not! Nice salmon Slabs.


----------

